# B14 wet nitrious, injetor upgraded needed ?



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Currently have a B14 and with 2" mandrel bent exhaust, ngk plugs and wires, optima yellow top battery and CAI .

Soon i plan on installing a HS header, and hopefully, if budget allows, JWT cams & ecu reprogram

I'm going to install a wet nitrious kit with 50 shot.

Would it be recommended to upgrade the injectors ? if so, to what size ?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> Currently have a B14 and with 2" mandrel bent exhaust, ngk plugs and wires, optima yellow top battery and CAI .
> 
> Soon i plan on installing a HS header, and hopefully, if budget allows, JWT cams & ecu reprogram
> 
> ...



A wet kit takes care of the extra fuel required. AFAIK everyone running spray on their GA16 is running on the factory injectors.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

okie doke...just wanted to check, thanx.


----------

